# husband wants to leave...



## dontleave_2528 (Feb 1, 2012)

I been with my husband for over 2 years. I felt like it was love at first sight. We immediately got engaged. i gOt pregnant. and we got married. Now 5 months in he wants a divorce. I feel usd and btrayed because he keeps saying things to make me eel like he wants it to work and then leaves me to sit around waiting for him. He moved out a week ago and i been feeling more than depressed since he left. I admit there was a lot of verbal abuse on my end all due to the fact that i found out that hes never been honest about alot of things. down to his financial issues. He didnt want to add me to any of his accts and now I know why after snooping around. We have a newborn baby and im left to take care of him on my own. Im so sad and miserable. I feel like there is no life without him. I keep fighting for someone who doesnt want me. I did nothing to make him feel the way he does. Hes the one who hurt me over and over and even cheated and I alway opened up my arms and forgave. Sometimes I wish i was a man so i could have no feeling and no care in the world. I know i need guidance through this because i keep calling and texting him and i feel stupid. I just dont want to give up so easily  Please HELP!!!!


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

First 2 things:



> I did nothing to make him feel the way he does.


You most certainly had a part in your marriage's break-up.



> Sometimes I wish i was a man so i could have no feeling and no care in the world.


You have a very distorted and unhealthy understanding of men. Your husband's infidelity and lack of commitment should not make you resent all men. That will only hurt you in the long run.

Now, stop texting and calling your husband. I mean stop NOW.

I'm very sorry you're going through this. Sounds like your husband is bailing on his child and marriage without at least financially making the right decisions. 

He has to support his child for the next 18 years. That's the law and it's not hard to make him oblige.

As for your marriage, there's little you can do right now except allowing time to clear up some of the fog. In the meantime, ensure your husband does what he's supposed to do with regards to the baby's financial well being.

You also need to accept that you might have to manage your own financial needs. If that means getting a job or a 2nd one, then that's what you do.

Be strong. It's still too early to predict where your marriage is headed. Give it a few weeks before making sudden decisions. Be civil with your husband and allow him to have a part in your baby's life. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## dontleave_2528 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for those words. I do know that there things i could have done or said differenctly but in the heat of the moment i wasnt thinking. Hes already spoken to a lawyer which makes me feel like theres no more hope. I feel regretful I forgave him all those times and the minute i lash out everthing is over. hes around the corner at a family memebers house and in the past week i only saw hm twice.. for one hour. Im going to take your words into consideration


----------

